# Great forum



## hillman1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyway, just got the call for my apprenticeship placement from the local, number 13 on the list. The lady told me that is a great placement with summer starting, and as long as the economy holds it looks good for me getting in. It's the best news I've heard in a while, I've been waiting for that call since my interview. Great forum by the way.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Good Luck!


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Good luck to you. when I started I believe I was 167.


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

hillman1 said:


> Great forum by the way.


We know......:laughing:


welcome to it.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Good luck. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## 4Runner (Apr 4, 2010)

You look way too young to be doing electrical work. :001_huh:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

4Runner said:


> You look way too young to be doing electrical work. :001_huh:


he's a child prodigy.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Welcome. Your avatar is comedy gold. I about spit my drink out.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Welcome! Guys he just looks young because he's bald in that pic.:laughing:


----------



## hillman1 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just got my letter. CNYJATC is pleased to inform me that I have been selected as one of those to receive an offer of apprenticeship. This is the best news I've had in a while, I am (was) in healthcare, and that is something that was so monotonous that I felt like my head would explode. I credit this forum with helping me prepare for the interview, and i cannot wait to start and get back into something that I enjoy.


----------



## Electric Al (Mar 13, 2010)

:clover::clover::clover: Good Luck. and ERIN GO BRAGH


----------



## smb43432 (May 25, 2010)

How long did you end up waiting between your interview and getting a letter giving you your rank? I had an interview about a month ago.


----------



## hillman1 (Apr 5, 2010)

It wasn't long, and I called the hall to ask about if and when people were getting called in. I would say overall though, it's a long wait between the time you apply, to testing, to interview, then orientation. Orientation was last week, it has me stoked to be in as a first year apprentice, but it is a big pay cut for me, and every friday is school which is unpaid. The long run though is the picture I'm looking at, and between the benefits, annuity, and getting out of a career that I truly cannot stand, this is the best possible scenario. I am a bit nervous about which company I'm getting placed in, and doing well. My construction background is mason tending and asbestos abatement. I have the hard work part down, but my electrical experience is limited at best. I plan on doing things right the first time, listening to everything that is said and taking it to heart, and asking questions when I need to know something. Show up every day early ready to work, and keep the phone in the car...My current job was not to happy about the 2 week notice--I cover all kinds of open shifts, work every weekend, and work every holiday. I'm still going to pick up weekend shifts to supplement my income for a while, the mortgage payments aren't going anywhere. Overall though, my stoke level is very high. Now I need to go and buy the tools I don't already have that are on the tool list in the handbook.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Welcome to our nightmare.


----------

